# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla invertirá 1,4 millones de euros en la ampliación y mejora del abastecimiento a Molina de Segura

## F. Lázaro

21/02/13

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA), a través de la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla, invertirá 1,4 millones de euros en la ampliación y mejora del abastecimiento a Molina de Segura (Murcia).

 La Mancomunidad del Taibilla, dependiente del Ministerio, ha licitado por este importe las obras de mejora del ramal de abastecimiento a esta localidad de la Vega Media del Segura, la cuarta por población de la Región de Murcia, en el marco del programa de renovación y mejora de la red de distribución de la Mancomunidad.

 Las actuaciones proyectadas consisten principalmente en el montaje de dos nuevas conducciones con tubería de fundición dúctil de 300 y 400 milímetros de diámetro, del equipamiento correspondiente de válvulas, desagües y ventosas en dos tramos de una longitud total 1.600 metros, con las reposiciones de servicio necesarias.

 Esta actuación estará cofinanciada por los Fondos europeos Feder correspondientes al período 2007-2013 en un 80%.

 La Mancomunidadde los Canales del Taibilla, organismo autónomo del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA), tiene como misión el abastecimiento de agua potable en alta a 79 municipios de las provincias de Alicante, Murcia y Albacete, con una población total de 2,6 millones de habitantes, que en época estival se aproxima a los 3 millones.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/abastec...ampliacion-y-m

----------

